# Aggressive hens?



## Rosetta (Apr 16, 2019)

I have 10 laying hens, 3  Rhodeislands, 4 black sex links (stars), and 3 deleware orphingtons. In the past 2-3 weeks, one of my Rhode islands pecked my little 3  yearold sister in the eye, with no reason. She wasn't being rough or aggravating, she just sat on the ground and without warning she just pecked her. (That chicken was eaten by a wolf that night lol, but my sister is fine) Then about a week ago one of my Delaware orphingtons started pecking like crazy. Every time she walked up she would try to fly and peck at me. Then today, another one of my Rhode islands flew up and pecked my 6 year old sister in the arm, drawing blood. This shouldn't be normal, correct? What should I do to prevent it? They LOVE the chickens, and would hate to stop going to see them. Why are they pecking? Every time before we go in the run, since about 5 months ago, we've gone over the "No-No's", which would aggravate or instagate the chickens.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 20, 2019)

Eyes are bright and shiny, which attracts a chicken. They like to peck shiny items. I've had Delawares before and found them to be the meanest durned chickens I ever had. I slaughtered them all and canned the meat, they make some good chicken salad. LOL RIR's I don't know about, but have read complaints that they can get mean. I would net the offenders, carry them around, hang them upside down, doing no harm, but putting them in their place. If they still attack the kids, I would slaughter them and replace them with nicer hens. Sex links, I have always found to be calm hens.


----------

